# 70's custom van



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I started this a while ago but never really finished it. I decided to try and finish it up now. Heres what I have done so far. I used a airbag kit from www.scalelows.com. The rims are some dub city I had laying around. I used alclad for all the chrome on the chassis. The body has shaved door handles. I molded the bottom half of the rear doors to the body, and opened up the roof. I had to scratch build a new hood because i broke the original. Today i have been working on the speaker box. Im hoping to have some more stuff done tonight. Ill post more pics soon. This ride is definitly not for tall people :biggrin: Let me know what you think.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

coool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ah yes there is that van! Looking good. Can you say bodydrop?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2006, 02:25 PM~5445510
> *ah yes there is that van!  Looking good.  Can you say bodydrop?
> *


  If all goes well Ill have some more pics up by tomorrow. I just finished building the sub box. Im going to try and get painted tonight.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i have the A-TEAM chevy van did airbag on mine 
and i build a half van trailer too go with it
yours looks sweet


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank god for a second there i thought you were going highridah looks killer


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a couple of things done yesterday. Got the speaker box built. Laid down the base coat. It is Copper form Createx. I got the interior floor flocked. And a little mock up of the sub box.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

flockin looks good sub box is killer this your 1st van model 
i have 6 vans in all thinkin of doin my dodge 911 van this way


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN, that looks awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Groovy! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

need more update homie the color looks sweetand the frame work is clean 
i build a few van models but didnt think of buildin a lowrider out of one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hopefully ill get more done this weekend. the copper color is only the base coat. i have a transparent red from createx that i am going to shoot over it. the color is going to be like the color of the frame.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

this your only van model it is a sweet lookin van 
like i said i build van models i have 10 in alll 
one comes close too a lowrider but its airbaged


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 20 2006, 08:30 AM~5462625
> *this your only van model it is a sweet lookin van
> like i said i build van models i have 10 in alll
> one comes close too a lowrider but its airbaged
> *


Yeah this is my first van build. I wasnt sure how I was going to b uild it. I found the wheels in the parts box and just went from there.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work so far :biggrin:


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

damn that suckers pretty bad ass is this the kit that came with a trailer too?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@May 20 2006, 12:47 PM~5463497
> *damn that suckers pretty bad ass is this the kit that came with a trailer too?
> 
> 
> ...


no the box just says 70's custom van on the box the van on the box is red with purple grafix


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

What kind of Subs did you use


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@May 20 2006, 10:47 AM~5463497
> *damn that suckers pretty bad ass is this the kit that came with a trailer too?
> 
> 
> ...


dammit, why won't this work in my avatar


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 20 2006, 06:32 PM~5464737
> *What kind of Subs did you use
> *


The ones on the top of the box next to the amps are form www.thepartsbox.com and the ones on the front of the box are from www.scalelows.com all are resin


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 20 2006, 05:34 PM~5464997
> *dammit, why won't this work in my avatar
> *


Can't wait for the 14" version!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres a little update on this one.


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

i dunno about the impala bucket seats but the air/subs/amp setup is badass. nice work.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

that's crazy man i love it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Jun 4 2006, 02:48 PM~5549528
> *i dunno about the impala bucket seats but the air/subs/amp setup is badass. nice work.
> *


 I hear ya. the kit seats sucked even worse. It was either the impala seats or some racing buckets, so I went with these.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks real good doc.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

it looks sweet so far you get the body painted yet you going to show it at 
a contest i bet you will win


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies



> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jun 6 2006, 09:18 AM~5560185
> *it looks sweet so far you get the body painted yet you going to show it at
> a contest i bet you will win
> *


In my area I dont think there will be any shows for the rest of the year but I think next year I might show some of my stuff.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Finished her up. Let me know what you think. Sorry, forgot to resize the pics.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

now thats a lower van for sure it be killer if it was real 

too bad theres no contset out your way you win for sure


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
very nice!
Thats a whole bunch of red. Looks killer Doc. 
Are the back doors hindged? 
 Needs a trailer and a badass matching car behind it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 8 2006, 09:31 AM~5572869
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> very nice!
> Thats a whole bunch of red. Looks killer Doc.
> ...


no hinges. i decided to just close it up


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looks great...should detailed the seats though


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that van looks nice.


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

nice sliding ragtop. good work bro.


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

get down bro that sucker looks hot!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE JOB ! For an ugly kit BRO you turned that shit out ! Cant wait to see your next project !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words. Next project should be a 59 ragtop. Stay tuned.... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

great work homie looks killer


----------

